# Radon Kinder MTB´s im Laden???



## McFly77 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
da ich seit zwei Tagen telefonisch bei euch im Laden keinen erreichen kann, bzw. nur jemanden der mir die Durchwahl gegeben hat auf der ich niemand erreichen kann, wollt ich hier mal nachhören.

Die neuen Radon Kids MTBs sind die zufällig schon bei euch im Laden, wollte zum Wochenende falls vorhanden mal reinschauen. Meine die neuen in den knalligen Farben.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (27. Oktober 2011)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich seit zwei Tagen telefonisch bei euch im Laden keinen erreichen kann, bzw. nur jemanden der mir die Durchwahl gegeben hat auf der ich niemand erreichen kann, wollt ich hier mal nachhören.
> 
> Die neuen Radon Kids MTBs sind die zufällig schon bei euch im Laden, wollte zum Wochenende falls vorhanden mal reinschauen. Meine die neuen in den knalligen Farben.



Nein, sollen aber noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (27. Oktober 2011)

Nein, sollen aber noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen.


----------



## McFly77 (27. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Nein, sollen aber noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen.



Die Antwort macht meine Kaufentscheidung von vornerein schon etwas schwieriger


----------



## McFly77 (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Nein, sollen aber noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen.



Scheinbar "soll" es wohl doch nicht so sein.


----------

